# Bacon Question



## oso blanco (Mar 15, 2015)

I just made a batch of bacon you can see in the thread below.  I like it but I have to fry it on a low heat setting or it gets too bark.  I used Bears recipe .  Is it the brown sugar doing this and can I leave it out of the next batch?


----------



## donr (Mar 16, 2015)

More than likely, yes it is the brown sugar.  Several sweet flavored bacons I have tried have done that.  You could bake the bacon.

Since it's dry brined, it has a tendency to stick to the pan.  A little oil stops that.  I don't know if that would help the burning also.

Yes you can leave the sugar out in the next batch, it's your bacon.

Don


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oso Blanco said:


> I just made a batch of bacon you can see in the thread below.  I like it but I have to fry it on a low heat setting or it gets too bark.  I used Bears recipe .  Is it the brown sugar doing this and can I leave it out of the next batch?


I wouldn't leave out the brown sugar entirely. You'd end up with a salty product. The sugar balances the saltiness from the TQ. If anything you might just cut it in half. Of course you could leave it out, but I'd experiment reducing it before leaving it out completely.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 16, 2015)

Start out with a cold skillet with the bacon already in it. Have the burner on no more than medium. And you need an amount of sugar to offset the salt in the cure. You can also soak the bacon before forming the pellicle and it will remove some of the sugar as well.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 16, 2015)

I would suggest ya send Bear a PM. I know that Pops now has a reduced sugar brine, I don't know why you couldn't do the same with the rub.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

As a few above have said, I wouldn't cut the Brown Sugar out completely. Maybe go down to 1 tsp per pound, or even a little less.

However the sugar isn't there to make it sweet, it's there to counter the salt.

So cut it down to 1 tsp per pound, and fry on medium. If it still happens, which I doubt, try baking it at a medium heat.

Question: Just how crisp are you frying it to? I don't do mine super crisp. You can see that in my Step by Step picture (below).

Bear













100_2144.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2015


----------



## dave17a (Mar 19, 2015)

Low heat. Fry a little longer. My patience is short . In my opinion. Eat it!. Ya worried about your pan! Stainless steel. Soak and scrub. It does leave a bark. GOOOD!


----------

